# WTB starter over-under for skeet/trap



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Anyone have a 12ga lying around they're looking to get rid of?


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got a Browning Citori Trap, pm if interested.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

a few of you have reached out already and thank you for that.

I guess I'll add some more info.

I was looking at a new stoeger condor 12 and they retail for 450. very new to the sport so the only requirement I have is that it goes bang when I squeeze the trigger.

Thanks all. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

kleared42 said:


> a few of you have reached out already and thank you for that.
> 
> I guess I'll add some more info.
> 
> ...


 Be careful about buying a Stoeger. I coach a high school youth trap team with 50 kids. Several kids bought Stoegers due to the low price and they all had problems after a short time. They are probably fine for field use but they aren't designed to shoot hundreds or thousands of rounds which Trap or Skeet involves. Better off buying a used Browning or Berretta. They will also hold their value when you decide to upgrade. If really on a budget find a Remington 870 pump. I may be selling my Browning BT-99 single shot trap gun. PM if interested.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Benboat said:


> Be careful about buying a Stoeger. I coach a high school youth trap team with 50 kids. Several kids bought Stoegers due to the low price and they all had problems after a short time. They are probably fine for field use but they aren't designed to shoot hundreds or thousands of rounds which Trap or Skeet involves. Better off buying a used Browning or Berretta. They will also hold their value when you decide to upgrade. If really on a budget find a Remington 870 pump. I may be selling my Browning BT-99 single shot trap gun. PM if interested.


no way did I expect a gun at that price point to hold up long term. just curious, what was the average round count before the stoegers started having issues? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

kleared42 said:


> no way did I expect a gun at that price point to hold up long term. just curious, what was the average round count before the stoegers started having issues?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The issues developed at different times but usually between 500-1000 rounds. One literally fell apart on the line. There are a few still going but they have been back to the factory for firing pin and spring repairs. One other thing is that they are heavy to swing and kick like crazy. Also look at SKB. They have reasonable clay target guns which are mostly reliable and reasonably priced.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

ah that's some good, real world information. thank you. the kick thing is interesting as some of the pieces that I read suggested that the heavier weight of the stoeger would eat up some of that recoil. I hadn't heard of SKB before. what's your recommendation on a good entry level model from those guys? I like some of the guns in their catalog as they remind me of some guns I used to shoot in competition a long time ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

kleared42 said:


> ah that's some good, real world information. thank you. the kick thing is interesting as some of the pieces that I read suggested that the heavier weight of the stoeger would eat up some of that recoil. I hadn't heard of SKB before. what's your recommendation on a good entry level model from those guys? I like some of the guns in their catalog as they remind me of some guns I used to shoot in competition a long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I recommend that you go to a SKB dealer and shoulder some to see what fits. SKB also makes autoloaders if that's what you like. Not sure of your location but Dawson Enterprises in Massilon and Jaquas in Findlay are great. In trap shooting gun fit is very important. If you can find something with an adjustable comb and but plate that would be good. I shoot with guys that shoot 20K Krieghoffs who don't shoot better than guys with the used $1500 Browning or Beretta. Lots of options. My son and I shoot Brownings but I'm getting the itch for a Ljutic Mono.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Moving this discussion to 'Guns and Ammo' forum.
Please feel free to repost WTB in market place when decision is made on shotgun selection


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

fastwater said:


> Moving this discussion to 'Guns and Ammo' forum.
> Please feel free to repost WTB in market place when decision is made on shotgun selection


awesome. thank you. this ended up a bigger discussion than expected. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kleared42 said:


> awesome. thank you. this ended up a bigger discussion than expected.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No problem!
You'll most likely get more opinions here anyway.
Again...when you narrow your list down...feel free to repost WTB in market place.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i started out with an 11/87 in 12gauge and so did my son at about 10yr old. the semi-auto absorbs the recoil well. they are pretty durable. we refer to them as the canoe paddle as we beat them in the field too. for trap they make a clip so that the shell will not fully eject so you don't have to chase them on the ground. for skeet , well, let'er fly we say... pick them up later...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Same here only mine was an 1100.
Actually enjoyed the swing of the heavier 1100.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

__





GunBroker.com - Error






www.gunbroker.com


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

__





GunBroker.com - Error






www.gunbroker.com


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the SKB in field 20 ga and have casually looking at adding a 12 ga version since it fits me so well. They make dedicated trap guns but those are all 4 digits. I want the shorter 26” BBLs with IC/Mod, the 28” BBLs are Mod/Full and perhaps better for trap.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

__





GunBroker.com - Error






www.gunbroker.com


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

i have and use a mossberg silver reserve gen 1, closed to 10k rounds down the pipe and only had 1 broken firing pin, called mossberg and they sent out 2 for the price of shipping. I also use carlson extended chokes, I'm in the market for a new one, looking into the mossberg gold reserve ss


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

thanks for all the suggestions guys. I have been weighing options and it sounds like it's just not in the cards for me budget-wise, at the moment.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Benboat said:


> Be careful about buying a Stoeger. I coach a high school youth trap team with 50 kids. Several kids bought Stoegers due to the low price and they all had problems after a short time. They are probably fine for field use but they aren't designed to shoot hundreds or thousands of rounds which Trap or Skeet involves. Better off buying a used Browning or Berretta. They will also hold their value when you decide to upgrade. If really on a budget find a Remington 870 pump. I may be selling my Browning BT-99 single shot trap gun. PM if interested.


longevity is all relative too...

when i showed up with my new Browning Citori (under $1000 gun new) one of the guys (National skeet competitor) at my club shooting a $20k Kreighoff lectured me that the Browning won't last. well it has been 20-years now. i have even "invested" in a full tube set 20-28-410 for that same gun... now i may not shoot as much as that fellow and many others in our club. but in the last club skeet shoot 2020 - i won the 4-gauge competition with that shotgun (near perfect sub-gauges did it) AND placed 5th overall against the folks shooting just 12ga - including a number of Kreighoffs. (I do love beating them)

was really fun when my young son would beat them with a semi-auto canoe paddle 11-87. and you should have heard the fuss when my wife showed up to shoot in her first league. (this was back in the "old boys" club days - 2005ish) we had 2 guys on the squad quit - "won't shoot with a woman"... 2 others filled in (another husband/wife couple) and we subsequently won the league because the 2 women improved remarkably from start at about 15x to end the league with average of +20x -- that just blows a handicap...

sorry got off topic...

just saying, don't let other's expextations drive what you do. get what you can afford and go have fun...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your mileage is going up vary on the Stoeger. People are quick to bash them and there is plenty of real world evidence of why that is. However they don't all just fall apart in your hands. I have a condor 20g that I've been shooting for about 6 years, purchased as a field gun but I do occasionally shoot Clays with it every year. It has somewhere between 2500 and 3k rounds through it. Absolutely only issue I've had with it is a firing pin breaking. Sending it back to the factory in my opinion is totally unnecessary for this gun. I ordered a few new ones on numrich and had it fixed in 15 minutes. 

I can absolutely agree they are big, heavy and resemble swinging a craved 2x4 though.... It's a far cry from what my Fausti is, but in general if it was in your budget and just to get started i wouldn't totally rule it out. 

Again your mileage may vary, and another big factor to consider is 12 vs 20..... The extra kick and stress from 12 may very well be the difference between falling apart and 3000k rounds of my 20 guage?

I would say though if it's between not shooting and shooting what you can afford right now, go for it and save up to upgrade down the road.


----------

